# Recommend "36 freshwater lighting



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking for some advice on what is the best bang for the buck freshwater lighting? Hard to find straight forward reviews online.

Need "36 for my bowfront tank, cost is somewhat of an issue, as in i'm not willing to spend over 300 on it.

thanks for any advice/personal experience.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Depends how deep your tank is, and a few other factors.

I would just suggest to buy a basic T5 coralife light fixture.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

the tank is 18 inches deep

having issues with the current hood not getting deep enough with the light


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

What type of bulb do you have on it now?

I use a T8 for my 35G (36") tank and it lights wonderful, it's a Glow bulb, I think it's for marine (but I use it on cichlids). I just bought T5's for my 90G and it lights my entire room up from the tank... T5's are insanely bright.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

it's just the single strip light that came with the canopy

i'm looking at either
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c293075/p16873721.html

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c293075/p17552366.html

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lig...T5-HO-Light-Fixtures_8980993_102.html?tc=fish

just need more light, not alot more, but most plants I put in there it just isnt enough light.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I bought the 48" version of the bigals aquatic life on Sunday. It's really bright.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Any T5 fixture will be more than enough for an 18" deep tank, if not too much depending on your photo period


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I think the Hagen Glo T5HO is the best bang for the buck. Nice looking fixture, well built and the bulbs are cheaper to replace when compared to Compact Fluorescents.

Here is what the folks at Pets and Ponds had to say:

T 5 (5/8") Fluorescent Fixtures - * The brightest light watt for watt! *

Hagen Glo T5 Lighting - The brightest single or double T5 light system yet! And they look great too.

- Advanced engineering has gone into the highly polished aluminium reflector to direct as much light into the aquarium as possible.
- includes mounting legs with adjustable heights
- adjustable side mounts fit various aquarium sizes
- exceeds all North American electrical codes for water resistance
- the only fixture that can be used over open water without a light reducing lens 
- by far, the brightest fluorescent fixture per watt

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c293075/p16873719.html


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

ended up grabbing this one

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Lig...T5-HO-Light-Fixtures_8980993_102.html?tc=fish

got it in just in time for the sale price too

with bulbs, after tax it was 164


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

I bough tthe same fixture last night ( 48" version) and must say it's a nice light.
That being said, it isn't as bright as my 36" Hagen Glo (I had planned on buying a 48" GLO , but the BA I was at didn't carry them.
Hagen I think has nicer/better reflectors and more of the light goes straight down into the tank.
In defence of the Aquatic Life though, I will admit that one of the bulbs it come swith is the "roseate" bulb which may explain why it doesn't appear as bright as the 36" glo which has two 6700 K bulbs in it.
Also, the Aquatic Life was $156 bulbs inclided.
the GLO is more..and doesnt' come with bulbs which would be another $75-100 bucks.

Just thought I'd mention it for those of you considering the same options.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I swapped my 48" Aquatic Life with the Coralife version. The Aquatic Life was too bright for my needs, and the Coralife looks aesthetically nicer.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

I was/am having major algae issues and thought I had too much light (2x2x39W T5ho fixtures) but I think it has to do with one of the fixtures having old bulbs and probably way out of the spectrum they should be. The aquatic life actually didn't seem that bright but time will tell.
Also I think I am going to build a taller tank so "too bright" shouldn't be an issue


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

vinjo said:


> I swapped my 48" Aquatic Life with the Coralife version. The Aquatic Life was too bright for my needs, and the Coralife looks aesthetically nicer.


i've read about the corallife having less overall lumens then the aquatic life fixture


----------

